# Tito's training journal, week 7



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-sounds like a very successful training day, Barb! You and Tito have my full admiration for doing this so well and so thoroughly


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Tito! I can't wait to hear how the test goes. Very fun to read where you guys are at with training. I too, have had problems with wanting to use my hand (and good training partners promptly corrected me for it) and Scout has been working on bringing the bumpers to me without shaking off first.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great work Tito! 

Within reason Barb, I would not be afraid of the heat. I am not saying work him to exhaustion, but do do some work in the heat, it will make him more fit, and conditioned to it. I will walk/work my dogs in the heat. I am conscious of it, plenty of water and not 'too' much work, but if it were to get hot at an agility trial I don't want my dog to melt. My friends dog does when it gets hot because she will only exercise him after dark when it cools down. 

I have a couple questions. We have been taking Quinn to a hunt trainer. She is NOT a Tito's level of course. However she does shake as she comes out of the water. I am thinking as I read this we should teach her now instead of later. How do you teach them to not shake? 

Secondly our trainer has not spoken too much about the whistle. We have used it a little. Should we do more with that? I occasionally take her for walks with it. My dogs sit at every street before we cross. I use the whistle there for the sit, hoping it will transition. What do you think?

Yesterday I talked to our trainer about putting Quinn in a WC in mid Aug. She said go for it. Remember Quinn is a lab and the WC is much easier for labs. She said "they just need to cross a line with the bird". She thought too they might be a bit forgiving at the WC of her "noise". She did say do not do the WCX. Quinn's noise level improving weekly, but she still squeaks. She sometimes barks when released for water work but "usually" settles down. I think DH just HAS to keep her consistently worked to mellow her out. Our trainer also said we should think about doing a UKC Started test with her this fall. That I am not so sure about. They do not need to return to hand. Her FF was MUCH better last night, so I just don't know. She has a lot of instinct. Something to think about. 

Ann


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, novice answer here but based on what Dan says....
YES!!!! Get her to stop the shaking NOW!!!!!! 
We taught it with a long line on him for water retrieves. When he first sets a foot on land, he gets "reeled in" with a COME COME COME type command and then a SWING command so that he sits and delivers to hand. If you're reeling her in, and she starts to shake, tell her NO and give her a tug on the long line so she has to come.
Of course, when you first do it, don't stand too far away on the bank so that she doesn't have to go very far before shaking.
After she releases the bumper/toy/bird to you, then tell her shake and give her a hand signal to do it. Dan uses his hand open, parallel to the ground, shaking it like you would for saying something is "so so". (Did that make ANY sense??). She will soon learn the command for shake.
Be sure to reinforce it when you take her dock diving. She can NEVER shake until allowed to!!!
Secondly, based on what we're experiencing with the whistle, I'd say yes, for sure, the whistle should be your first priority (on the come-in). I wish I'd done that with Tito when he was young, like I did with my other 2. That had nothing to do with field, since I've never done it, just gave them a rock solid recall. 
Third, come here and train with me !!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tito is just amazing. He'll have that WC in no time... the first of many field titles!


----------

